# Does not pulling fur



## Ebers (May 1, 2016)

I've had 3 does have litters in the last 2wks & none of them have pulled any fur at all... they're all NZW or nzxcali, I'm raising them indoors & I keep the room about 75° could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 1, 2016)

Mine pull fur even if it is warm, so not sure.
All of mine are indoors in a shed. It is not very temperature controlled.


----------



## Ebers (May 1, 2016)

I'm not sure why they're not pulling fur I could see 1 doin it but the 3 of em makes me wonder if it's something I'm doin... or not doin? The oldest litter is 2wks old & doin good so maybe it's no big deal


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 1, 2016)

That does sound strange that all three have decided not to pull fur. I collect some fur to put in a nest that hasn't had much pulled if it is winter or cold. I just keep it in a paper sack that had 50lbs of crushed lime in it. But, since it is warm or getting warm, it sounds like it's going ok. By two weeks they shouldn't need the fur and nest materials. It is a curiousity that I would be interested to see if it continues. @Samantha drawz 
or @Bunnylady might have interesting takes on this occurrence.


----------



## Ebers (May 1, 2016)

Yeah I remember you saying you keep a stash of fur in a previous post... the 2wk old kits are good as far as the fur goes I was just pointing out that they've made it this far without the assistance of fur in their nest


----------

